# iPod Shuffle - erreur inconnue (-50)



## wizzzhard (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,  
Je n'arrive plus à utiliser mon iPod Shuffle 1Mo 2e génération.  
Lorsque je veux transférer de la musique dessus depuis iTunes, le  message d'erreur suivant s'affiche : "<<_titre du morceau_>> n'a pas été copié sur l'iPod  <<_nom de l'iPod_>>  par iTunes car une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-50)".  
J'ai désinstallé iTune, réinitialisé l'iPod, formaté, etc. Rien ne résoud le pb. 
J'ai formaté une 2e fois et pour copier des titres je sélectionne le  remplissage de titres après reconnaissance de l'iPod. Ensuite plus moyen  d'organiser les titres ni d'en rajouter d'autres...Arghhhh!!!!
J'ai cherché sur le site d'apple la soluce : rien !!! 
En bref, je rame..... 
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà rencontré ce type de problème et trouvé comment le  résoudre. 
A+


----------



## arbaot (13 Juin 2010)

sur Mac ou windows  quelle version d'OS?

as-tu suivi les conseils de : 

 sous XP
iTunes displays -50 error message when syncing iPod on Windows XP


----------



## wizzzhard (13 Juin 2010)

Je suis sous XP.
Le lien ne fonctionne pas pour que je te réponde...
A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------

J'ai retrouvé l'article du lien que tu m'as donné. 
Effectivement, j'avais déjà fait cette manip.
Mais pour le même résultat : erreur inconnue (-50)
Grrr !!!!!!!!!


----------

